# Craziest experience on a river



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

What was the wierdest thing that has happened to you on the river? Either alone or involving other people and or fisherman.

I'll start with my #1 and 2, 
1. about 15 years ago, A friend and I were floating the river in my jon casting for smallies, a party of 7 pairs of well intoxicated tubers went by having a great time. Most of the women were either topless or not shy about showing what they had. :chillin: They floated on by, about 45 minutes later we caught up to where they had stopped for a "break" in a clearing just off the river about 10 yards or so. One of the guys came out to the bank and flaged us over. We thought something was wrong so of course we stopped. It seems they were having a "best boob" contest with the winner getting a bottle of booze or something. :lol: The problem was,, EACH guy voted for his date! :lol: They needed a tie breaker it seems. Oh what a burden to bare I tactfully "studied" each young pert contestant :corkysm55 And decided that they were all winners in my book. My friend on the other hand , was just plain taking with one particular set. She was the winner!! She awarded my friend a big kisss and hug right there on the spot! We shared a few beers and then went our way. It was at least 15 minutes before either one of us were able to speak with out biting our toungues.

2. A well know guide that also writes a lot of magazine articles had just brought his big jon boat and clients up to the landing from somewhere down stream. About 5 minutes later, as he was trailering his boat, this older gentleman about 5 and half foot tall pulls into the landing and jumps out of his boat. He marches right up to Mr. Bigshot guide and pops him right in the nose. He said to him "I warned you about flying by me in that big boat boat and making me slip my anchor hold!". He then went on a verbal tirade that would have made a sailor blush to the clients of the guide. He got back in his boat and went down stream like nothing happened. The guide just finished putting his boat on and left with clients in tow. I don't think anything else came of it. I sat there just loving every second of it.  

The above 2 stories are absolutly true!!


So, what is your best story? I hope you can top mine!


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

I was fishing the Muskegon River for salmon and as I left the launch I saw the DNR pull up and stop a boat that was leaving. The officer took out a cooler filled with salmon that two yahoos from Illinois had and as I walked by all I could hear the officer say was "well your both ten fish over your limit and it's $100 a fish... how does a few days in jail sound?" Not really that crazy but I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I was fishing the Muskegon with a buddy and had a drunken tuber hook my vest with a spinner. I broke his line as his friends apologized profusely.

As we were taking out at thornapple an all out brawl broke out between the launch and the parking lot. There must have been 25 drunken tubers and all of them were throwing down. Several women were even fighting. We made it to the truck and worked our way to the launch while people were fighting all around us. As we were leaving three state troopers were flying down the gravel road to break it up. It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Dutchman said:


> 2. A well know guide that also writes a lot of magazine articles had just brought his big jon boat and clients up to the landing from somewhere down stream. About 5 minutes later, as he was trailering his boat, this older gentleman about 5 and half foot tall pulls into the landing and jumps out of his boat. He marches right up to Mr. Bigshot guide and pops him right in the nose. He said to him "I warned you about flying by me in that big boat boat and making me slip my anchor hold!". He then went on a verbal tirade that would have made a sailor blush to the clients of the guide. He got back in his boat and went down stream like nothing happened. The guide just finished putting his boat on and left with clients in tow. I don't think anything else came of it. I sat there just loving every second of it.


I like that one...LOL 

The best I have seen was on the Grand River in Lansing one day during the summer. The water was really low and some gravel bars were exposed. I had waded across the river and was fishing....

I turn around and see this kid throwing rocks at a hen and her baby ducks. This went on for a few minutes and the kid kind of had her cornered between him on the gravel bar and the wall near the dam. I yelled at the kid a couple times that he probably shouldnt' be doing that. About 2 minutes later I hear the kid yell.... you can guess the rest. Apparently the mother duck had enough of the kids crap and attacked him. She went on for about 20 seconds or so flying in the kids face and pecking and biting him. The whole time he was screaming.... All I and the guy fishing next to me could do was laugh, It really was quite funny! Stupid kid got what he deserved.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Dutchman said:


> He marches right up to Mr. Bigshot guide and pops him right in the nose. He said to him "I warned you about flying by me in that big boat boat and making me slip my anchor hold!".


I would have paid good money to see that one :lol: 

Funniest thing I saw was at Pine Street. Guy starts backing down a 25' I/O cuddy cruiser. I asked him what he was planning on doing  And that he may want to put the boat in up above the dam, rather than lose his lower unit in the river  Turns out he was lost and thought that he was putting in above Hardy Dam :lol:


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

nice stories...

the craziest experience i ever had was out west...

i was fishing the hoh river in Olympia National Park...

im minding my business unsuccessfully fishing for washington steelhead when out of nowhere i see a bear strolling along the shoreline...

i never ran so fast in my entire life!!! :yikes: 

or another would probably be at tippy...

when some [email protected]$$ thought he would try to "gaff" my fish while i was fighting it from accross the river...

the doofus almost ripped my rod out of my hand!!!  

those would be my two...
cya on the river,

mark


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

- Idiots on the Grand above 6th street on Jet ski's. Several years back watching a guy loose it and drop over, several hours later the Fire dept. pulled him out of the boils with a gaff. 
- Watching boaters go over the coffer at 6th street that have no business at all doing it. Flipping there boats and swimming to shore if there lucky..
- Kayaks going over the 6th street damn and living to tell about it

By far the most Dangerous river in the state, thats just a couple crazy things I've seen on that river, I won't even get into the fights and arguements..

Ok just one more, I watch a guy on the east wall jerking his 1oz or so extremely over weighted jig so hard it came back and caught him right between the eye's, after about 10-15 minutes he could walk, but he was knocked out cold for a few..What a shinner...


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

mechanical head said:


> - - Kayaks going over the 6th street damn and living to tell about it
> 
> By far the most Dangerous river in the state, thats just a couple crazy things I've seen on that river, I won't even get into the fights and arguements..
> 
> ...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

In summer, I wouldn't say any of those coffers are dangerous. You will likely bottom out going across some though. BTW, if you plan on Kayaking to Johnson Park, you'll be in for quite a long paddle.


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

continuing on with 6th st. stories...

It was about 2 falls ago and i stopped by the dam to see what was going on. near the blue line was a black guy throwing casts all the way out to the center run. he had just gotten a new fishing pole and decided he was gonna go catch one of the salmon he had seen jumping the dam. curiosity got the best of me and i went over to see what kind of large lure he was using...it was a 5 inch long zara spook(for those of you who dont know what a zara spook is, its a topwater bass bait, not a great salmon lure by any means). he also had no idea where his line and lure were at, he would just cast it way out there and reel it in. anyways, down towards the boat launch a fisherman was making his way out to the center run to fish. sure enough, the zara spook latched on to the guys neoprenes as he was wading out. now, the water was pretty high, and the guy who was wading out didnt feel the lure attached to his waders as he was trying to make his way out to the center. 

this is the funny part... as this lure latches onto this guy, the guy on shore start screaming he has a fish on. "I got a big one!" he's yelling. a couple of his friends who were hanging out on the steps come over to see what the fuss is about. the guy with a "fish" on is honestly jumping up and down with excitement while his drag is being pulled out by the guy wading out to the center. finally, one of his buddies has enough sense to see where his line is pointed and figure out that this lure is attached to the guy wading accross the river. meanwhile, myself and a few others are honestly rolling around on the ground in laughter. he breaks his line, while the guy wading out still has no clue he has a giant zara spook attached to him. finally, after getting perched on a good rock out there, he looks down and sees this lure attached to him. the look on his face was priceless as he had no idea where this lure had came from. 

ive seen alot of stuff on rivers, but that still stands out as the funniest.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

wow now I know why we only fish above six street bridge and leave the dam area to the pro's LOL steve k8vol


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Craziest experience on the river? It usually starts out with someone saying, "Eh, I'm going fishing with Hutchins today..."


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Steelhead fishing on sand creek a couple years ago. My dad and I were about half way up the hill to our truck when a brand new white cadilac comes busting through the guard rail, flies over our heads and nails a big 'ol jack pine below us. We run down to the car but I couldn't get the door open, my dad shoves me aside, grabs the door handle, and proceeds to rip the door off the locking bolt and hinges. Before you yell bulls$%t, let me tell you that my dad stands 6' 11" and about 280 pounds and works construction. So mean while, he is trying to figure out where to set the door, and I'm doing a primary survey on the victim. She roles out of the car, teeth all busted out, and tells us, "please don't tell my husband that I wrecked the car on a tree, say I did it in the walmart parking lot". The cops show up, arrest her and get our report of what happened. And no, we didn't hook a single steelhead that trip.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Did not happen to me, but two friends. Fishin' near 131 bridge on the Grand they heard a big splash and went to see what it was. Having a rake with them(lure recovery) they fished out a FULL keg of beer. Needless to say they drank it. No, not all at once. Now for the kicker.....several weeks later one was in a bar telling the story when a stranger listening told him it was he and some friends keg that was stored in the side compartment on a bus headed to Detroit for a game and came "unbuttoned" somehow going through the S curves, must have jumped over the rail, and into the river. Didn't know of course what had happened to it. Moral.....don't fish too close to the bridges :yikes:


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I was fishing and crabbing on a dock in a well traveled bayou in Southern Mississippi just in from the sound. The shrimp boats would go out and come in as well as other boaters returning from a day boating or fishing. This one particular boat came in to dock not too far from where my brother and I was fishing. As the boat navagated slowly closer and closer to the dock the operators girlfriend or wife crawled out front and sat on the bow waiting to jump off and tie off the boat.
so there she sat legs danglin poised to hop off and at the last moment she slides off toward the dock. Unfortunately her bikini bottom had caught on a cleat and trown her off balance. The boat is now about 2' from the dock and this gal is hangin by her bikini bottom which suprisingly enough is holding her wieght although it's stretched beyond belief. She was screamin and hollerin and her husband or boyfriend was trying to steer the boat and help her. This was a larger 26' or so and he was just no help. When he saw she was caught but ok he went into a laughing fit that would'nt stop. As my brother and I got closer we saw she was hanging but just a little too short to reach the dock. All of the sudden her bikini bottom gave out and down she comes. Landing on her knees on the dock. We stood there staring stunned as this half naked lady is kneeling in front of us. As she regained her composure and realized how hard her husband or boyfriend was laughing she started getting mad. All I could do was give her my shirt. It was quite a hoot when it happend and the girl was really appoligetic when she returned the shirt. All I could say was thats ok thats ok... I think I was about 14 and it was quite a sight.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Odd, but the only really funny things I've experienced have been in the 4 yeasrs I've been fishing with TC and they all seem to involve him in one way or another.

Had a friend taking out at Pine once in the dark and next thing you know here comes a van barreling down the road, made the right at the launch, drove down the launch out to the middle of the river, made a big 180 and back up the launch out of the lot!

Craziest? Probably having explosives thrown in the river about 80yds below us.

I'm sure there are more crazy things, lot's of 6th street stories etc...


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

A few yrs ago in the spring, I was fishing at a dam up north where there is a catwalk across the dam so you can stand on the back of the dam and fish. A lot of times people cast out and then set their poles against the rail and wait. This one guy walked away from his rod and was carrying on a conversation when his rod doubled over and started absolutely peeling drag. I was twice as far away watching and this guy totally didn't notice when his drag stuck and the rod flew up and about 10 feet through the air into the water.

At that point I was just staring in disbelief rubbing my eyes when he still didn't notice. I probably sat there for ten minutes when I noticed that a fly-fisherman downstream had a fish on. I had laughed when he arrived because this piece of water is entirely not conducive to fly fishing, but anyway you can see where I'm going with this. The fly-fisherman reels in the dude's rod, and starts fighting the fish that is miraculously still on there.

About the time the fly-guy had the fish almost tired out, mr. oblivious' friend says, "look that guy has a fish on," then mr. oblivious slowly puts 2 and 2 together and runs yelling over to the fly guy just in time to fight the exhausted steelie to the net. Then it looked like he was actually mad at the fly-fisherman!!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

we hunted a flooded river last Jan. it us 20' over flood stage.
the field we were in had so much water over it was only shallow enough about 50' yds out before our decoy lines wouldn't touch (8' lines).

so we tied the boat to a telephone pole and hunted in the road ditch.
shot 3 geese.

i'm sure there are some folks from Indiana that could tell you stories about their
craziest experiences, in which, I or my buddies are somehow involved.
Levy jumping contests etc...


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

1) About 5 years ago a buddy and I were fishing in the Saginaw river in March,about a week before the season closed.We had borrowed my dads 12 ft. boat and were heading back upstream of the Tit.to get to the boat launch.Well we hit a branch or something and the next thing I know Im on the floor of the boat and my buddy is lying on his back looking at the sky.We were both in shock it had happened so fast it took me a few seconds to realize that the boat was still running.I sat up just in time to shut it off a second before we hit shore.Well after we cleaned our pants out we started to laugh so hard we almost fell in the river...2) Up below Croton Dam my brother and I were trying to catch some steelies,.we had been drifting yarn flies for about 2 hours and the only thing we managed to hook were a few walleye(season closed a week earlier).We hear some people talking and here comes grandpa with 2 of his grandkids one was maybe 10 the other maybe 8.Well the 10 year old starts casting with his little zebco and a great big chartruse green jig....Yup you guessed it 2 casts in he hooks a steelhead and actually lands the dam thing.2 whole casts with 4" green twister tail.I was stunned...Packed up and left...Laughed about it later but not right away...


----------



## spiderman2 (Oct 30, 2004)

About 15 years ago,my fishing buddy John and I were Salmon fishing at the Rougue River downstream from Rockford.We used to race each other,first one to find them on their beds.One time John saw one first,and jumped off the bank,but his foot caught in a root,and in he went,face first.I thought he had one on allready.I asked if he was OK,as I split a gut.He was not smiling!But that's what memories are made of.I still see that look he gave me:lol:


----------

